# Odzyskiwanie skasowanych plików w Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam,

Wykasowałem zdjęcia i film na dysku i jak okazło się nie mam ich kopii na CD   :Sad: 

Ktoś kiedyś na tym forum podpowiedział mi o programie do odzyskiwania danych, który dość dobrze mi zadział wtedy, ale zapomniałem jego nazwy. Jaki program możecie obecnie polecić?

----------

## SlashBeast

extundelete, phororec

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> extundelete, phororec

 

Nie moge znaleźć phororec, a jak próbuje extundelate czy ext3grep system chcę surowego "raw" systemu pliku.

```
# ext3grep --restore-all /mnt/fuji/zdjecia/nowe/

Running ext3grep version 0.10.2

ext3grep: "/mnt/fuji/zdjecia/nowe/" is a directory. You need to use the raw ext3 filesystem device (or a copy thereof).
```

```
# ext3grep --restore-all /mnt/fuji/zdjecia/nowe/

Running ext3grep version 0.10.2

ext3grep: "/mnt/fuji/zdjecia/nowe/" is a directory. You need to use the raw ext3 filesystem device (or a copy thereof).
```

----------

## unK

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Nie moge znaleźć phororec

 

photorec.

----------

## Xywa

 *unK wrote:*   

>  *Xywa wrote:*   Nie moge znaleźć phororec 
> 
> photorec.

 

```
# emerge -s photorec

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : photorec ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Co do tego programu, co kiedyś używałem z sukcesem - to był foremost, zobaczymy co on pomoże, a potem spróbuje najwyżej extundelete.

----------

## SlashBeast

photorec jest w pakiecie testdisk.

extundelete potrzebuje raw systemu, tak, zbootuj moze livecd jak to rootfs badz odmontuj ta partycje i wtedy szukaj. Mozesz tez odpalic debugfs i znalezc gdzie sa te pliki, ktore chcesz odzyskac, zeby nie przywracac wszystkiego tylko je. (Gdzies widzialem nawet howto).

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> photorec jest w pakiecie testdisk.
> 
> extundelete potrzebuje raw systemu, tak, zbootuj moze livecd jak to rootfs badz odmontuj ta partycje i wtedy szukaj. Mozesz tez odpalic debugfs i znalezc gdzie sa te pliki, ktore chcesz odzyskac, zeby nie przywracac wszystkiego tylko je. (Gdzies widzialem nawet howto).

 

Thx.

Próbuje postępować wg tego schematu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6647473.html?sid=22f520e32b81d69d4ad2387a79c1ef3d

Patrycje mam osobną, więc mogłem ją odmontować pod działającym systemem.

Po uruchomieniu debugfs, przejściu do odpowiedniego katalogu i komendzie ls -d mam to co poniżej. Ja chcę odzyskać katalog 3 i dopiero potem pliki w nim.

```
2048001  (12) .    1998850  (12) ..    2048042  (12) 1    2056270  (484) 2   

<2056272> (472) 3   <2048662> (12) 3   <2056270> (28) 4   

<2048750> (16) 02_2011   <2056272> (20) 5   <2049616> (396) fimy   

<2048701> (384) Chlopaki_mecz   <2056270> (12) now4   <2056273> (56) 09_2010   

<2056275> (28) mecz   <2056276> (16) meczyk   

<2056278> (80) 11_2010   <2056277> (60) laptop   <2049218> (12) nowe   

<2506763> (208) wycieczka

...
```

Próbowałem odzyskać 3 - inode chyba 2056272 lub 2048662 i mam:

 *Quote:*   

> # extundelete --restore-inode 2056272 /dev/sda11
> 
> WARNING: Extended attributes are not restored.
> 
> Loading filesystem metadata ... 373 groups loaded.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # extundelete --restore-inode 2048662 /dev/sda11
> 
> WARNING: Extended attributes are not restored.
> 
> Loading filesystem metadata ... 373 groups loaded.
> ...

 

----------

